# Tuckerman Ravine - June 15, 2013



## snowmonster (Jun 13, 2013)

A few AZers will be making some turns in what's left at Tux (bottom of Sluice and Chute are still skiable) on Saturday, June 15. Holler if you're thinking of heading up. Bring bug spray, sunscreen and beer!

If you see the 'monster, say hi!


----------



## thetrailboss (Jun 13, 2013)

Have fun and don't forget the shofar!


----------



## snowmonster (Jun 13, 2013)

Do I have to convert to have a shofar?


----------



## thetrailboss (Jun 13, 2013)

snowmonster said:


> Do I have to convert to have a shofar?



Good question.  We should have asked that guy in June 2009.


----------



## Huck_It_Baby (Jun 13, 2013)

Can't be much left in there, no? 

I was there on the 2nd, anyone done recon since?


----------



## snowmonster (Jun 13, 2013)

From June 9: http://timefortuckerman.com/forums/showthread.php?t=15557

Looks standard for this time of year. Let's go!


----------

